# Hire/renting out horsebox - myrentalhorsebox.com



## chocolate86 (28 April 2013)

I've been thinking about it for a while now, I'm looking at the website called myrentalhorsebox.com and wondered if anyone else has used it as seems like a really good idea, however not sure anyone would want to rent the box (it is completely roadworthy and horsesafe as I wouldn't let my boy travel in it otherwise) it is an old box - D reg 3.5 tonne lt 35 really good horse space but because of age perhaps not the prettiest box
On the flip side i guess my concern would be interior damage and people returning it empty :S
Anyone currently using the scheme successfully?


----------



## zoon (1 May 2013)

I would if you were local and price was right


----------



## LynH (2 May 2013)

My friend is using it and is really happy with it. She had an old E reg chassis and had no problems hiring it out. She does ask people to ring her before booking it online and says you can get a feel for people chatting on the phone and will not rent it to anyone going on very long journeys or if they don't sound experienced enough. I think she had one that just have her a bad feeling so she said if wasn't available. She rents it out regularly and it has paid for it's keep and she is happy with the whole process.


----------



## Sameru (12 May 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## Brambles_BabyJR (20 May 2013)

I have been looking at this to hire out from, unfortunately there has been no one in my area, are you guys hampshire/ Surrey way by any chance?


----------



## webble (20 May 2013)

I am thinking about using it too and messaged the closest one to me asking how she finds it. She said she asks people to call her for a chat before booking but that she has made around £1200 in a year which has covered her costs


----------

